

Apple And Google Agree To Drop All Lawsuits Against Each Other - tomkwok
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-and-samsung-agree-to-drop-all-lawsuits-against-each-other-2014-5

======
tomkwok
Also notice the URL "/apple-and- _samsung_ -agree-to-drop-all-lawsuits-
against-each-other-2014-5".

Quotes from one of the commenters on the article:

> Did you just change your title from Samsung to Google?

> that's a big mistake if you cannot tell Motorola Mobility from Samsung!!!

------
mkempe
Further, Motorola is no longer part of Google. So, who is agreeing with whom?
and who continues to sue whom?

